# 1969 Evinrude FastWin 10 hp



## BottomDweller (May 2, 2010)

I spoke to my Dad and he has an old Fastwin Evinrude 1969 model that he thinks is a 10 hp. It doesn't run and has not run for 20 years. It is also missing the prop and fuel pump. I wanted to try to take this on as a first motor project. Is it worth my time and energy?

I know nothing about motors but I wanted to learn how to maintain and fix one. Thoughts?
Where should I even start? I have no idea where to start and what else could be wrong with it.
Am I wasting my time or is this an OK first project to learn about motors and outboards?


----------



## cajuncook1 (May 2, 2010)

Well BD,

Between the years 1964 to 1973, Evinrude/Johnson(BRP) did not make a 10hp. Fastwin line was a 9.5hp series.

*My first bit of advice is to get a service manual for this motor. *(You definitely need it for this motor)! I will tell you that to take off the motor housing off this thing requires a bit of work.( I have 2 of them so I know and anyone who has worked on them will tell you the same. They were a new design to make them compact, making it a little more difficult to get to. When taking the thing apart, I would have plenty space to lay things out. Use a digital camera to remind you how to put things back together and use cheap zip lock bags to keep things together and not lose them.

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/EVINRUDE-1969-69-9-5-HP-SERVICE-MANUAL-CD-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem3ef272edadQQitemZ270355590573QQptZMotorsQ5fManualsQ5fLiterature

*Here is a link to properly id your motor.*

https://www.lasvegaspix.com/projects/pdf_files/evinrude-johnson-gale-ID-chart.pdf

*Good links to help you get started on this motor.*

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC/OMC%20info.htm

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=158086 (Awakening a sleeping outboard)

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=299680 (top secret files)

https://forums.iboats.com/forumdisplay.php?f=31 (in order to see some of the pictures or diagrams you will have to join the forum just as you did for tinboats.net...don't worry it is free just like tinboats.net

*Links for purchasing you parts:*

https://www.boats.net

https://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index.asp ... 317448f722



*Advice on tools and stuff to get started.*

-- Tools you need to start out with that won't break the bank
These can be bought at Harbor Freight, Auto Zone, NAPA, Sears and etc (That's if you don't already them)

*hammer
*set of standard wrenches
*standard socket set
*set of screw drivers
*needle nose pliers
*compression tester about $10
*Feeler guage about $6
*Hamonic balancer flywheel remover about $15 (along with 3 #8 harden steel bolts purchased separately)
*torque wrench about $22
*a spark gap tester about $5
*grease gun about $15

Digital camera is useful when taking things apart and remembering how to put it back together. Also, use cheap zip lock bags to organize pieces and label the the bag, so you don't forget parts or lose them.

Good luck!! (PM sent)

Cajuncook1


----------



## BottomDweller (May 2, 2010)

Great info cajuncook1. Good to know that we have people on here like you to provide pointers. Have a great day man!


----------



## BottomDweller (May 2, 2010)

cajuncook1,

In your opinion what are the easiest motors to work on (year, model, etc. etc.)? If I wanted to break into learning how to do this (work on these things), what would a good motor be that would be fairly easy to work on.?


----------



## cajuncook1 (May 2, 2010)

Probally a good little motor to work on and have fun with is the Evinrude/Johnson6hp series from 1965 to 1977. They are easy to work on and easy to get to the motor. Just about all the parts are available. On this motor you can learn how to rebuild a carb, set/adjust points, replace coils, condensors, change water pump, impeller, change gear oil and seals.

Just like anything, you have to have patience and be will to do this right, especially with these motors. The motors built in the late 50's, 60, 70, and early 80's were built well and are basically simple. Naturally the motors become more complex as they progress to the new models. I will tell you many do it yourselfers and mechanics like the older outboards. When properly maintained and kept up they perform well and are very dependable. Negligence and poor maintenance is what ruins motor. 

I started working on my motor about a year ago and have learned some and have enjoyed it. I started out with the 9.5 motor and learned alot. Taking that thing apart taught me alot and I did not have any previous experience. I read alot, got a service manual, and did get good guidance from of experts on a forum.

Motors I have rebuilt:

1967 6hp Evinrude (was very fun)

1972 2hp Johnson

1965 9.5hp Evinrude

Good luck BD, (Read Your PM)

cajuncook1


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 2, 2010)

The 9.5 hp series motors where called the "Sportwin" 
10 HP are very popular these days with HP restricted lakes.


----------



## cajuncook1 (May 2, 2010)

BottomDweller said:


> I spoke to my Dad and he has an old Fastwin Evinrude *1969 *model that he thinks is a 10 hp. It doesn't run and has not run for 20 years. It is also missing the prop and fuel pump. I wanted to try to take this on as a first motor project. Is it worth my time and energy?
> 
> I know nothing about motors but I wanted to learn how to maintain and fix one. Thoughts?
> Where should I even start? I have no idea where to start and what else could be wrong with it.
> Am I wasting my time or is this an OK first project to learn about motors and outboards?




BD,

LOL.....I originally didn't look at the Fastwin portion of your original message. Evinrude did make Fastwin 10hp outboard from 1949 to 1963. The Sportwin 9.5hp replaced it from 1964-1973.

So, does your Dad have a *1959 *10hp Fastwin??? These are easier motors to work on!! I have not work on one of these, but would like to in the near future....maybe a 18hp.

I think up to 1962 they had a fuel to *oil ratio of 24:1* instead of the 50:1 used on 1963 and later outboards.

These motors also used a 2 line fuel lines with a pressurized tank. The motors can be converted to a one line system with a fuel pump. There are write ups on this. 

Pressurized tanks information:

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=380378

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=205628

*If your Dad has a 1959 Fastwin 10hp, then these links will help....Sorry my bad!!*

Here is a link to properly id your motor.

https://www.lasvegaspix.com/projects/pdf ... -chart.pdf

Good links to help you get started on this motor.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/johnson_QD.htm (Fastwin 10hp motor)

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/O ... 20info.htm

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=158086 (Awakening a sleeping outboard)

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=299680 (top secret files)

https://forums.iboats.com/forumdisplay.php?f=31 (in order to see some of the pictures or diagrams you will have to join the forum just as you did for tinboats.net...don't worry it is free just like tinboats.net

Links for purchasing you parts:

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1959&hp=10 (good parts diagram for the motor and you can order parts from this site as well)

https://www.boats.net

https://www.aomci.org/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?board=Webvertize (This is the Antique Outboard Motor Club, Inc) This site you login into (for free and request hard to find parts) This website is an excellent resource of individual who themselves restore antique outboard motor as well as sell parts that are no longer available. 



Iboats.com also has a good resource of knowledgeable guys who work on these motors and know alot about them as well.

Advice on tools and stuff to get started.

-- Tools you need to start out with that won't break the bank
These can be bought at Harbor Freight, Auto Zone, NAPA, Sears and etc (That's if you don't already them)

*hammer
*set of standard wrenches
*standard socket set
*set of screw drivers
*needle nose pliers
*compression tester about $10
*Feeler guage about $6
*Hamonic balancer flywheel remover about $15 (along with 3 #8 harden steel bolts purchased separately)
*torque wrench about $22
*a spark gap tester about $5
*grease gun about $15

Digital camera is useful when taking things apart and remembering how to put it back together. Also, use cheap zip lock bags to organize pieces and label the the bag, so you don't forget parts or lose them.

Good luck again!!!

cauncook1


----------



## longjohn119 (May 3, 2010)

Before I did anything to it I would check on the availability and **cost** of replacement parts. Things like carb rebuild kits, water pump rebuilt kits (not just the impellor but the whole works is going to be shot from sitting so long) fuel pump rebuild kits if applicable) lower unit seal kits, ignition coils, etc. Not much good if you can't get parts for it or they are outrageously priced. Luckily for you those old Johnnyrudes are more serviceable at a reasonable price than say the Mercs and Chryslers or the dozens of motors manufacturuers that are no longer in business


----------

